# Sanremo 2021: big e giovani in gara



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Nella finale di Sanremo Giovani, in onda in prima serata su *Rai 1* il giorno *giovedì 17 dicembre 2020*, verranno annunciati i *26 big in gara *che si esibiranno nell'edizione 2021 del *Festival della Canzone Italiana *che sarà condotto ancora una volta da *Amadeus *confermato direttore artistico ed anche presentatore di Sanremo Giovani. 

*Sanremo 2021* si terrà *dal 2 al 6 marzo * e non a febbraio come gli anni precedenti, causa pandemia di Covid-19. *Per la prima volta nella storia del Festival, non ci sarà il pubblico in studio.*

*Ospiti fissi: Rosario Fiorello, Achille Lauro, Zlatan Ibrahimovic (tranne il mercoledì impegnato per la partita Milan-Udinese).

Ospiti per una sera: Elodie (co-conduttrice seconda serata), Matilda De Angelis (co-conduttrice prima serata), ̶N̶a̶o̶m̶i̶ ̶C̶a̶m̶p̶b̶e̶l̶l̶ Vittoria Ceretti (co-conduttrice terza serata), Ornella Vanoni (co-conduttrice quinta serata), Serena Rossi (co-conduttrice quinta serata), Simona Ventura (co-conduttrice quinta serata), Negramaro (omaggio a Lucio Dalla), Alessandra Amoroso, Sinisa Mihajlovic (che canterà una canzone serba con Ibrahimovic), Barbara Palombelli (co-conduttrice quarta serata), Beatrice Venezi (co-conduttrice quarta serata), Francesco Gabbani, Loredana Bertè, Antonella Ferrari, Alessia Bonari, Giovanna Botteri, Alberto Tomba, Alex Schwazer, Federica Pellegrini, Il Volo (faranno un tributo ad Ennio Morricone insieme al figlio Andrea), Gigi D'Alessio, Monica Guerritore (quadro Achille Lauro), Emma Marrone (quadro Achille Lauro), Tecla, Mahmood, Laura Pausini, Marcella Bella, Fausto Leali, Gigliola Cinquetti, Umberto Tozzi, Enzo Avitabile, Banda della polizia con Stefano Di Battista e Olga Kapranova, Giacomo Castellana (quadro Achille Lauro), Claudio Santamaria (quadro Achille Lauro) e Francesca Barra (quadro Achille Lauro), Valeria Fabrizi, Matilde Gioli.*

*Lista dei big e le loro canzoni:*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Francesco Renga - Quando Trovo Te
Coma Cose - Fiamme Negli Occhi
Gaia - Cuore Amaro
Irama - La Genesi Del Tuo Colore
Fulminacci - Santa Marinella
Madame - Voce
Willie Peyote - Mai Dire Mai (La Locura)
Orietta Berti - Quando Ti Sei Innamorato 
Ermal Meta - Un Milione Di Cose Da Dirti 
Fasma - Parlami 
Arisa - Potevi Fare Di Più
Gio Evan - Arnica
Maneskin - Zitti e Buoni
Malika Ayane - Ti Piaci Così
Aiello - Ora
Max Gazzè con la Trifluoperazina Monstery Band - Il Farmacista
Ghemon - Momento Perfetto
La Rappresentante di Lista - Amare
Noemi - Glicine
Random - Torno a Te
Colapesce e Di Martino - Musica Leggerissima
Annalisa - Dieci
Bugo - E Invece Sì
Lo Stato Sociale - Combat Pop
Extraliscio con Davide Toffolo dei Tre Allegri Ragazzi Morti - Bianca Luce Nera
Francesca Michielin e Fedez - Chiamami Per Nome



*Nuove proposte:*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



I finalisti da Sanremo Giovani:
Gaudiano – Polvere Da Sparo
Avincola – Goal!
Folcast – Scopriti
Davide Shorty – Regina
WrongOnYou – Lezioni Di Volo
Greta Zuccoli – Ogni Cosa Sa Di Te

Da Area Sanremo:
Elena Faggi - Che Ne So
Dellai - Io Sono Luca



*Aggiornamenti: 

Irama squalificato per la positività di un suo collaboratore. Pertanto, il cantante è negativo ma è costretto ad una quarantena di dieci giorni, in quanto è positivo un suo contatto stretto.

Amadeus: "Chiederò a tutti gli artisti in gara, se sono d'accordo di tenere in gara Irama mandando in onda i video delle prove generali".

Alla fine Irama è stato riammesso in gara. Non andrà in diretta, ma verranno trasmesse le sue esibizioni durante le prove.

Simona Ventura positiva al covid-19, non sarà presente al Festival.*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

*Francesco Renga - Quando Trovo Te
Coma Cose - Fiamme Negli Occhi
Gaia - Cuore Amaro*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

*Fuori Morgan dalla giuria di Sanremo Giovani, che ha offeso Amadeus che ha letto un comunicato in diretta: "In seguito al comportamento inaccettabile di Marco Castoldi in arte Morgan espresso con dichiarazioni offensive pubbliche e private, il sottoscritto in qualità di direttore artistico e l’Organizzazione del Festival, con una decisione molto sofferta, hanno disposto l’esclusione dell’artista dalla Giuria Televisiva di Sanremo Giovani. Tutto ciò al fine di salvaguardare la sostanziale correttezza della gara, propedeutica alla selezione degli artisti delle Nuove Proposte di Sanremo 2021. In base al regolamento le votazioni saranno da ritenersi comunque valide in quanto rimodulate su 3 invece che su 4 giurati".

Morgan è stato fatto fuori perchè ha definito Amadeus su instagram "M...a umana", in quanto quest'ultimo ha deciso di escludere il suo brano dalla gara dei big.*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

*Irama - La Genesi Del Tuo Colore
Fulminacci - Santa Marinella
Madame - Voce
*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Cast non osceno, di più, fino a questo momento. Pure la trap con sta Madame. Che schifo!


----------



## Zenos (17 Dicembre 2020)

E quelli sarebbero i big?ahahahahahahaha


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

*Willie Peyote - Mai Dire Mai (La Locura)
Orietta Berti - Quando Ti Sei Innamorato*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Willie Peyote - Mai Dire Mai (La Locura)
> Orietta Berti - Quando Ti Sei Innamorato*


Un rapper antisalviniano ed una grillina dichiarata.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

*Fiorello in collegamento ad Amadeus: "Sei l'unico direttore artistico che elimina anche i giudici". Palese il riferimento a Morgan.*


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2020)

Fabrizio Boro e Ermal Mer..??! Impossibile che alla fine non ci siano.

Ma Mirko e il cane (o quel cane di Mirko) che fine ha fatto??!


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Boro e Ermal Mer..??! Impossibile che alla fine non ci siano.
> 
> *Ma Mirko e il cane (o quel cane di Mirko) che fine ha fatto??!*


Il cane ahahahah e chi se lo scorda.

Ci dovrebbe essere Ermal Meta più che Moro. Ci saranno anche i Maneskin a quanto pare, in attesa dell'ufficialità. Alla fine stanno per essere confermati tutti i nomi che si sono fatti in questi giorni, Red Ronnie qualche giorno fa li ha detti praticamente tutti ed ha aggiunto che vorrebbero far vincere Achille Lauro.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Segnalo tra i giovani Davide Shorty, spero vinca lui. Si ispira un pò a Jamiroquai.





C'è da dire che Sanremo Giovani, negli ultimi anni, ne ha lanciati un sacco. Gabbani, Ultimo, Mahmood, Ermal Meta, tutti da lì vengono. Come talent è devastante da questo punto di vista, molto più di Amici ed X Factor. Preciso che a me non piacciono eh (Ultimo è il meno peggio dai)  .


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

*Mostrato nuovo e primo spot di Sanremo 2021, con Amadeus da direttore d'orchestra che fa cantare la nazionale italiana di calcio.*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Eccolo Ermal Meta [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] !


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

*Ermal Meta - Un Milione di Cose Da Dirti*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ermal Meta - Un Milione di Cose Da Dirti*


Noooo, sarà la solita canzoncina d'amore. Volevo una canzone sui migranti e contro il malvagio Trump  .


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

*Fasma altro big! L'anno scorso arrivò terzo a Sanremo Giovani e fu il migliore nelle vendite nella categoria, più del vincitore Leo Gassman.*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

*Fasma - Parlami*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Fasma è tra le sorprese, uno dei pochi non annunciati precedentemente.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

*Arisa - Potevi Fare Di Più*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

*Anche il poeta Gio Evan, divenuto cantante recentemente, sarà tra i big di Sanremo.*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

*Gio Evan - Armica*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Maneskin! Confermati!!! Amadeus sta annunciando i nomi dei componenti.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

*Maneskin - Zitti e Buoni*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Ora si comincia a ragionare, i primi big annunciati erano veramente tristi. Amadeus sta andando giustamente in crescendo nell'ordine dei cantanti da annunciare.


----------



## Giofa (17 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Segnalo tra i giovani Davide Shorty, spero vinca lui. Si ispira un pò a Jamiroquai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be tieni conto però che Mahmood arriva da X-Factor e anche Shorty (potrei sbagliarmi ma ricordo un concorrente con lo stesso pseudonimo in una edizione passata nella squadra di Elio)


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Be tieni conto però che Mahmood arriva da X-Factor e anche Shorty (potrei sbagliarmi ma ricordo un concorrente con lo stesso pseudonimo in una edizione passata nella squadra di Elio)


Sì vero. Però è con Sanremo Giovani che i nomi che ho detto prima hanno sfondato. Per quanto riguarda Gabbani, agli inizi andava su Rock Tv e faceva musica rock con un gruppo, così come faceva rock Ermal Meta.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì vero. Però è con Sanremo Giovani che hanno sfondato. Per quanto riguarda Gabbani, agli inizi andava su Rock Tv e faceva musica rock con un gruppo, così come faceva rock Ermal Meta.


Gabbani prima di diventare famoso.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gabbani prima di diventare famoso.


Qui è irriconoscibile se pensiamo a quello che fa oggi.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ermal Meta - Un Milione di Cose Da Dirti*



Ahahhahahaa

Adesso mi aspetto anche Fabrizio Boro


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Sti giovani fossero almeno intonati.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Malika Ayane!


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Malika Ayane!


I primi pezzi che fece a Sanremo erano tanta roba. Come Foglie e Ricomincio Da Qui stupende, in particolare la seconda che quando finì sotto il principe e Pupo tutta l'orchestra protestò e buttò giù tutti gli spartiti, giustamente direi.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

*Malika Ayane - Ti Piaci Così
Aiello - Ora
Max Gazzè con la Trifluoperazina Monstery Band - Il Farmacista
Ghemon - Momento Perfetto
La Rappresentante di Lista - Amare*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Malika Ayane - Ti Piaci Così
> Aiello - Ora
> Max Gazzè con la Trifluoperazina Monstery Band - Il Farmacista
> Ghemon - Momento Perfetto
> La Rappresentante di Lista - Amare*


Max Gazzè  . Ho avuto il piacere di vederlo in un incontro dal vivo. Simpaticissimo.


----------



## Raryof (17 Dicembre 2020)

Se la giocheranno Maneskin e Gaia sentite ammè.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Ora vado a letto. Se qualcuno dello staff vuole aggiornare il post principale faccia pure, sennò concludo tranquillamente io domani.  Buonanotte.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2020)

*Restanti big annunciati: 
Noemi - Glicine
Random - Torno a Te
Colapesce e Di Martino - Musica Leggerissima
Annalisa - Dieci
Bugo - E Invece Sì
Lo Stato Sociale - Combat Pop
Extraliscio con Davide Toffolo dei Tre Allegri Ragazzi Morti - Bianca Luce Nera
Francesca Michielin e Fedez - Chiamami Per Nome*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Restanti big annunciati:
> Noemi - Glicine
> Random - Torno a Te
> Colapesce e Di Martino - Musica Leggerissima
> ...


Confermato pure Fedez quindi  . Ovviamente, se Amadeus lo ha voluto è perchè ci sarà pure la sua Barbie o tra il pubblico o a fare la valletta...ehm meglio dire co-conduttrice sennò sono sessista.

Esclusi a sorpresa Leo Gassman (gli è stato preferito Fasma che gli è finito terzo alla gara dei giovani lo scorso anno) ed Achille Lauro che si sarebbe fatto il terzo Sanremo di fila.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2020)

*Le nuove proposte:
I finalisti da Sanremo Giovani:
Gaudiano – Polvere Da Sparo
Avincola – Goal!
Folcast – Scopriti
Davide Shorty – Regina
WrongOnYou – Lezioni Di Volo
Greta Zuccoli – Ogni Cosa Sa Di Te

Da Area Sanremo:
Elena Faggi - Che Ne So
Dellai - Io Sono Luca*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2020)

*Durante la conferenza stampa de L'Anno Che Verrà, Amadeus ha annunciato Zlatan Ibrahimovic e Achille Lauro ospiti fissi. Ibrahimovic sarà presente tutte le sere, così come Achille Lauro che interpreterà un quadro diverso in ogni puntata.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nella finale di Sanremo Giovani, in onda in prima serata su *Rai 1* il giorno *giovedì 17 dicembre 2020*, verranno annunciati i *26 big in gara *che si esibiranno nell'edizione 2021 del *Festival della Canzone Italiana *che sarà condotto ancora una volta da *Amadeus *confermato direttore artistico ed anche presentatore di Sanremo Giovani.
> 
> *Sanremo 2021* si terrà *dal 2 al 6 marzo * e non a febbraio come gli anni precedenti, causa pandemia di Covid-19.
> 
> ...



Livello della gara indecente..che spazzatura


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2020)

*TvBlog: Anche Anna Tatangelo ed Elodie nel cast. Si tratta per avere sul palco dell'Ariston Elettra Lamborghini e Luca Argentero, star della serie tv campione d'ascolti Doc - Nelle Tue Mani.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2020)

*TG1: Elodie co-conduttrice per una sera.*


----------



## admin (29 Dicembre 2020)

Vedendo i cani in gara, se Ibra si mette a cantare vince pure Sanremo.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2020)

*TG1: La nave per 1500 persone è una delle proposte per la quarantena del pubblico in studio, ma non è la sola.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedendo i cani in gara, se Ibra si mette a cantare vince pure Sanremo.


A proposito di NON cantanti in gara. Come non dimenticare...E sì, perchè lo stavano davvero vincendo  .


----------



## admin (29 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A proposito di NON cantanti in gara. Come non dimenticare...E sì, perchè lo stavano davvero vincendo  .



Eh, ricordo ricordo.

Cristo Santo...


----------



## Raryof (29 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG1: La nave per 1500 persone è una delle proposte per la quarantena del pubblico in studio, ma non è la sola.*



Quando hanno finito il soggiorno le "risorse" perché no?


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2021)

*Dopo Elodie, l'attrice Matilda De Angelis annunciata valletta per una sera. Naomi Campbell aprirà la prima puntata della 71esima edizione.*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2021)

*Il ministro per i beni e le attività culturali Dario Franceschini spiazza tutti con un tweet: "Il Teatro Ariston di Sanremo è un teatro come tutti gli altri e quindi, come ha chiarito ieri il ministro Speranza, il pubblico potrà tornare solo quando le norme lo consentiranno per tutti i teatri e cinema. Speriamo il prima possibile".*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2021)

*TvBlog: Amadeus pronto a dimettersi dal ruolo di conduttore e direttore artistico in caso di assenza di pubblico.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il ministro per i beni e le attività culturali Dario Franceschini spiazza tutti con un tweet: "Il Teatro Ariston di Sanremo è un teatro come tutti gli altri e quindi, come ha chiarito ieri il ministro Speranza, il pubblico potrà tornare solo quando le norme lo consentiranno per tutti i teatri e cinema. Speriamo il prima possibile".*



Per una volta nella vita sono d'accordo con Franceschini e Speranza...

Cioé, da più di un anno fior di teatri sono chiusi e l'arte mandata in declino, e per questa roba bisognerebbe fare un'eccezione?


----------



## Swaitak (28 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TvBlog: Amadeus pronto a dimettersi dal ruolo di conduttore e direttore artistico in caso di assenza di pubblico.*



non credevo Amadeus fosse cosi scemo


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non credevo Amadeus fosse cosi scemo


Ognuno pensa al suo tornaconto. Un Sanremo senza pubblico, con ospiti al minimo, potrebbe uscire fuori una schifezza ed influire anche sugli ascolti. Ovviamente, se si dimette, è giusto che la Rai debba togliergli il cachet.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ognuno pensa al suo tornaconto*. Un Sanremo senza pubblico, con ospiti al minimo, potrebbe uscire fuori una schifezza ed influire anche sugli ascolti. Ovviamente, se si dimette, è giusto che la Rai debba togliergli il cachet.



Questo è sicuro. Però un Sanremo con pubblico, alla faccia di chi non vede un euro da un anno , parte gia male secondo me.
Comunque se non è d'accordo fa bene a ritirarsi.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Questo è sicuro. Però un Sanremo con pubblico, alla faccia di chi non vede un euro da un anno , parte gia male secondo me.


Dal punto di vista "morale" hai ragionissima! L'impressione però è che al di là del pubblico o meno, si stia discutendo anche su cose "interne" alla manifestazione tipo la presenza di Ibrahimovic e l'intervento del Codacons non è da sottovalutare visto che l'anno scorso ha indirettamente impedito la partecipazione di Chiara Ferragni che ora è diventata un'eroina assieme a Fedez per la beneficienza. 

Ci sono tante cose in ballo insomma, che stanno per essere ridiscusse. È chiaro che se Amadeus si dimette, il Festival salta ufficialmente.

Io spero che Sanremo non si faccia.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2021)

*Il giornalista di Dagospia Giuseppe Candela sui social: "In Viale Mazzini c'è un'agitazione fortissima dopo le parole di Franceschini...Serve una presa di posizione forte da parte dell'AD Salini"*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2021)

*Sia Amadeus che Fiorello pronti a lasciare il Festival. Secondo Dagospia, ci sarebbero altre "cause misteriose" oltre al tweet di Franceschini, pubblicato dopo che Speranza aveva dato l'ok per la presenza di figuranti al teatro Ariston. Intanto, è in corso il cda Rai che prevede tra gli ordini del giorno proprio il Festival di Sanremo.*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sia Amadeus che Fiorello pronti a lasciare il Festival. Secondo Dagospia, ci sarebbero altre "cause misteriose" oltre al tweet di Franceschini, pubblicato dopo che Speranza aveva dato l'ok per la presenza di figuranti al teatro Ariston. Intanto, è in corso il cda Rai che prevede tra gli ordini del giorno proprio il Festival di Sanremo.*


Amadeus ancora ancora, ma Fiorello ha poteri decisionali essendo praticamente il numero uno lì dentro. Attenzione!


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Gennaio 2021)

magari saltasse tutto, sarebbe un risparmio di trash notevolissimo.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Gennaio 2021)

fanc...il rap la trap il rock il metal e tutto il resto...io sto con Orietta Berti!

fincheee la barcaa vaaaaa lascialaaaaa andareeeeeee


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2021)

*Amadeus non si dimette. È sempre convinto che l'assenza di pubblico penalizzerà lo spettacolo, ma ha comunque deciso di andare avanti e si adeguerà alle decisioni della Rai e del CTS.*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2021)

*Fedez e Francesca Michielin a rischio squalifica. Il rapper, in una storia sul suo profilo Instagram, ha svelato i alcuni secondi del loro brano in gara "Chiamami per Nome".*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fedez e Francesca Michielin a rischio squalifica. Il rapper, in una storia sul suo profilo Instagram, ha svelato alcuni secondi del loro brano in gara "Chiamami per Nome".*


Non mi sorprendo se alla fine li salvano. Vedi quello che hanno fatto a Meta e Moro qualche anno fa, dove meritavano la squalifica senza se e ma.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2021)

*Come annunciato da un comunicato della Rai, la canzone "Chiamami per Nome" di Francesca Michielin e Fedez non sarà esclusa.*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Come annunciato da un comunicato della Rai, la canzone "Chiamami per Nome" di Francesca Michielin e Fedez non sarà esclusa.*


Ahahahahah, figurati se facevano fuori questo che è appecorato al governo, con Conte che lo ha chiamato per fare propaganda alle mascherine lui e la sua barbie.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Sanremo si farà, ma senza pubblico. In questo modo, si scongiurerà l'ipotesi del rinvio.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

*Amadeus, nel programma Italia Sì, ha annunciato Ornella Vanoni ospite del Festival.*


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2021)

*Annunciati ospiti Negramaro e Alessandra Amoroso.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2021)

Vi segnalo che dalla settimana prossima, per salvaguardare il festival, la città di Sanremo verrà messa in zona rossa 
Non capisco salvaguardare da cosa visto che non potrà né esserci il pubblico, né venire alcun turista


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vi segnalo che dalla settimana prossima, per salvaguardare il festival, la città di Sanremo verrà messa in zona rossa
> Non capisco salvaguardare da cosa visto che non potrà né esserci il pubblico, né venire alcun turista


Hanno messo addirittura la regola che se un cantante risulta positivo, sarà costretto a ritirarsi. Giustissima per carità da un punto di vista precauzionale, ma chi ci mette la mano sul fuoco che non ci sarà NESSUN positivo durante il Festival? Già in programmi Rai come Ballando Con Le Stelle ci sono stati alcuni casi. Si rischia il casino più totale.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Febbraio 2021)

Gli spot di Fiorello prima su Renzi ed ora su Vespa  .


----------



## fabri47 (18 Febbraio 2021)

*Primo caso di positività al Covid: si tratta di Moreno il Biondo degli Extraliscio.*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Febbraio 2021)

*Al Bano al settimanale Oggi: "Amadeus ha escluso da Sanremo il mio brano 'Il Cellulare', scritto da Despa, l’autore di Champagne. È un brano rivoluzionario, io voglio sempre spiazzare: nel 1982, nessuno si aspettava che avrei cantato Felicità, Amadeus ha detto che non era adatta a Sanremo. Lo accetto, però dico che il Festival lo conosco, ci sono stato 18 volte. Peccato, perchè la canzone è una bomba...Parla di due che si sono lasciati, si regalano un ultimo momento di intimità, raggiungendo l’apice del piacere e del dolore. E’ dedicata a tutte le coppie che hanno vissuto questa magia potentissima del dolore mischiato al piacere. Sanremo senza pubblico? Rischia di venire come la Messa che Papa Francesco disse, all’inizio della pandemia, in una piazza San Pietro deserta: struggente, ma amara...Lo chiamerei 'L'altro Sanremo'...Il covid sta facendo soffrire tutti, dai ristoratori al turismo e ne soffre pure Sanremo. D'altronde, non si può fare diversamente".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2021)

*Ospite per una serata, anche l'allenatore del Bologna Sinisa Mihajlovic che canterà con Zlatan Ibrahimovic una canzone serba.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2021)

*Breaking news: Barbara Palombelli sarà la co-conduttrice nella quarta serata del Festival.*


----------



## Hellscream (19 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Breaking news: Barbara Palombelli sarà la co-conduttrice nella quarta serata del Festival.*



Mancava la quota androide.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2021)

*Moreno degli Extraliscio negativo al tampone. Era un falso positivo.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Breaking news: Barbara Palombelli sarà la co-conduttrice nella quarta serata del Festival.*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Moreno degli Extraliscio negativo al tampone. Era un falso positivo.*


.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2021)

*Un positivo nell'orchestra. Prove sospese.*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2021)

*Previsto duetto tra Ornella Vanoni e Francesco Gabbani.*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2021)

*Loredana Bertè super ospite.*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2021)

*Sul palco dell'Ariston, ospite Antonella Ferrari, attrice affetta da sclerosi multipla, che parlerà di questa malattia.*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2021)

*Naomi Campbell dà forfait. Al suo posto, la top model italiana Vittoria Ceretti che avrebbe dovuto esserci per la serata finale che, a questo punto, rimane senza co-conduttrici.*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2021)

*Ecco la scenografia di Gaetano Castelli:*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Naomi Campbell dà forfait. Al suo posto, la top model italiana Vittoria Ceretti che avrebbe dovuto esserci per la serata finale che, a questo punto, rimane senza co-conduttrici.
> *


E ci risparmiamo il monologo sul razzismohohohohoh.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Naomi Campbell dà forfait. Al suo posto, la top model italiana Vittoria Ceretti.*



sicuramente per via del razzista Ibra


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2021)

*Da TvBlog, ecco le donne che affiancheranno Amadeus serata per serata.

Prima serata: Matilda De Angelis e Loredana Bertè.
Seconda serata: Elodie e Luisa Ranieri.
Terza serata: Vittoria Ceretti.
Quarta serata: Barbara Palombelli e Beatrice Venezi.
Quinta serata: Ornella Vanoni, Serena Rossi e Simona Ventura. 

Presenza di Naomi Campbell non confermata.*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Febbraio 2021)

*Amadeus conferma: "Naomi Campbell non sarà a Sanremo per le nuove restrizioni in USA".*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Febbraio 2021)

*Ufficializzata, tra gli ospiti della prima puntata, l'infermiera simbolo del covid Alessia Bonari.*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Febbraio 2021)

*Amadeus: "Ci sarà una sorpresa di Matilda De Angelis e Barbara Palombelli danzerà. Ornella Vanoni canterà con Francesco Gabbani".*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus: "Ci sarà una sorpresa di Matilda De Angelis e Barbara Palombelli danzerà. Ornella Vanoni canterà con Francesco Gabbani".*


:/


----------



## fabri47 (23 Febbraio 2021)

*La puntata di Domenica in all'Ariston, dopo Sanremo, andrà in onda dalle 15:35 fino alle 20:00. Il programma sarà preceduto dalla messa di Papa Francesco in Iraq.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2021)

*TvBlog: Anche Giovanna Botteri tra le donne di Sanremo. Non si sa che ruolo coprirà, né in quale serata sarà presente.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TvBlog: Anche Giovanna Botteri tra le donne di Sanremo. Non si sa che ruolo coprirà, né in quale serata sarà presente.*


*Davide Maggio: Anche Alberto Tomba al Festival.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TvBlog: Anche Giovanna Botteri tra le donne di Sanremo. Non si sa che ruolo coprirà, né in quale serata sarà presente.*


Brrrr. Probabilmente farà lei il monologo anti-populista al posto di Naomi Campbell. Certo che la Campbell, sostituita dalla Botteri  .


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Tornando a parlare di musica, mi ricordo volentieri di questo pezzo vincitore delle nuove proposte nell'edizione del 2017. Partecipò ad Amici l'anno prima (mi ricordo che si fidanzò con Elodie che era concorrente con lui), poi vinse Sanremo e scomparve nel nulla. C'è da dire che non mi dispiaceva affatto:


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2021)

*Botteri all'AdnKronos: "Non so cantare però sono uguale a Naomi Campbell, per questo mi hanno chiamato (ride n.d.r.)...Credo che mi abbiano chiamato per raccontare di come abbia vissuto in Cina l'inizio della pandemia. L'anno scorso, mentre in Italia andava in onda Sanremo, in Cina io ero già in lockdown. Ci tornerò, sto aspettando che si sblocchino alcune situazioni dei voli e del visto...Già sono in pensiero per i miei capelli e per l'abbigliamento, ma non aspettatevi il tacco 12 e l'abito lungo, è più facile che salga sul palco in mimetica. O che parli dietro ad un cartonato".*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2021)

*Alex Schwazer ospite nella serata di mercoledì. Le parole di Amadeus: "Ridare dignità e visibilità a un grande sportivo che, per cinque anni, è stato allontanato dai campi di gara per colpa di un’accusa di doping rivelatasi infondata"*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2021)

*Il vincitore dell'edizione dello scorso anno, Diodato, aprirà la prima puntata con il brano "Fai Rumore" con cui ha vinto Sanremo e divenuto un simbolo durante la prima ondata del Covid-19.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2021)

*Federica Pellegrini ospite alla finale.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2021)

*Ospiti anche Il Volo con un tributo ad Ennio Morricone insieme al figlio Andrea, Gigi D'Alessio, Monica Guerritore ed Emma.*


----------



## Butcher (25 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ospiti anche Il Volo con un tributo ad Ennio Morricone insieme al figlio Andrea, Gigi D'Alessio, Monica Guerritore ed Emma.*



Come disonorare un titano della musica.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Come disonorare un titano della musica.


Penso che canteranno questa canzone sull'arrangiamento di "Deborah's Theme" di C'era una volta in America, scritta da Mogol per Il Volo nel 2010, ma portata al grande successo nel 2015 da Andrea Bocelli e Ariana Grande.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2021)

*Morgan: "Il brano presentato da Bugo a Sanremo è stato scartato da Baglioni due anni fa".

Bugo, in un'intervista a Repubblica aveva però affermato: "Quando Amadeus mi ha chiesto se volessi tornare gli ho detto che mi sarei messo subito al lavoro per scrivere una bella canzone. Ci ho messo tutta l’anima, era già pronta ad aprile (2020 n.d.r.).

Chi ha ragione?*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2021)

*Ospite anche Tecla, seconda classificata l'anno scorso tra le Nuove Proposte dietro Leo Gassman. La cantante pubblicizzerà la fiction Rai su Nada "La Bambina Che Non Voleva Cantare", dove sarà protagonista.*


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (26 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ospiti anche Il Volo con un tributo ad Ennio Morricone insieme al figlio Andrea, Gigi D'Alessio, Monica Guerritore ed Emma.*



All star game al contrario, prendono il peggio del peggio. Sarà un Sanremo tremendo.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2021)

*Orietta Berti avrà dei look shock, come affermato da Davide Maggio. I suoi vestiti saranno di Nick Cerioni, lo stesso stilista di Achille Lauro lo scorso anno.*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2021)

*Mahmood ospite nella serata di venerdì.*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2021)

*Amadeus, nell'odierna conferenza stampa ad un giorno dall'inizio del Festival, ufficializza Laura Pausini ospite nella serata del mercoledì, per celebrare la sua vittoria del Golden Globe. Ospiti anche Marcella Bella, Fausto Leali e Gigliola Cinquetti, per celebrare la musica italiana nel mondo.

Fiorello: "Amadeus ha portato in gara al Festival Orietta Berti e Willie Peyote. È come mettere in un governo Lega e PD insieme".*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus, nell'odierna conferenza stampa ad un giorno dall'inizio del Festival, ufficializza Laura Pausini ospite nella serata del mercoledì, per celebrare la sua vittoria del Golden Globe. Ospiti anche Marcella Bella, Fausto Leali e Gigliola Cinquetti, per celebrare la musica italiana nel mondo.
> 
> Fiorello: "Amadeus ha portato in gara al Festival Orietta Berti e Willie Peyote. È come mettere in un governo Lega e PD insieme".*


Fiorello


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2021)

*Umberto Tozzi ospite nella serata finale.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Parte stasera!


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

*Diventa virale il racconto di Orietta Berti ieri a La Vita in Diretta: "Mentre ero a prendere gli abiti all'Hotel Globo, la polizia mi ha pedinato. Non volevano credermi".*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

*Amadeus: "Durata Sanremo? Potremmo sforare verso le due".*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

*Achille Lauro: "Sul palco sarò sessualmente tutto e genericamente niente...Chiederò che Dio ci benedica".*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

*In dubbio la presenza de Il Volo domani, a causa della morte del padre di Ignazio Boschetto, uno dei componenti del trio.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

*Prima grana dovuta al Covid: componente dello staff di Irama trovato positivo, verrà sostituito da Noemi che avrebbe dovuto esibirsi nella seconda serata.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Prima grana dovuta al Covid: componente dello staff di Irama trovato positivo, verrà sostituito da Noemi che avrebbe dovuto esibirsi nella seconda serata.*


Più che Festival della canzone, quest'anno Sanremo sarà il toto-positivi al covid  .


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

*Protagonisti dei quadri di Achille Lauro: il primo ballerino dell'Opera di Roma Giacomo Castellana, Emma Marrone, Monica Guerritore, Rosario Fiorello, Claudio Santamaria e Francesca Barra.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Prima grana dovuta al Covid: componente dello staff di Irama trovato positivo, verrà sostituito da Noemi che avrebbe dovuto esibirsi nella seconda serata.*


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Achille Lauro: "Sul palco sarò sessualmente tutto e genericamente niente...Chiederò che Dio ci benedica".*



Ibra che va a sporcarsi assieme a queste schifezze... che vergogna.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Marzo 2021)

Stasera lo guardo solo per quella figa della De Angelis


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2021)

ho visto un pò i nomi

attendo con curiosità Max Gazzè (non so se c'è stasera)
Bugo (che battute a parte la canzone scorsa non era male)
Achille Lauro (oh a me le sue songs piacciono)...che però non ho capito se canterà o no


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho visto un pò i nomi
> 
> attendo con curiosità Max Gazzè (non so se c'è stasera)
> Bugo (che battute a parte la canzone scorsa non era male)
> Achille Lauro (oh a me le sue songs piacciono)...che però non ho capito se canterà o no


Max Gazzè stasera, canterà per quinto dopo Fedez e Michielin. Bugo domani sera, canterà per primo. Achille Lauro ospite fisso non in gara ed ogni esibizione, una per sera, sarà dedicata ad un quadro.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

TG1 da seguire. Sul finale, non escludo una sorpresa dal consueto balcone, magari di Ibrahimovic. A sostituire Mollica quest'anno, che è in pensione, sarà Paolo Sommaruga.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Stasera il "palla-moment" che salterò volentieri sarà durante la presenza dell'infermiera che si è fatta bella facendosi il selfie con le cicatrici. Odio sta gente. Chissà che sceneggiata patetica ne uscirà fuori, poi sempre covid ma bastaaaa....


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Mollica al costo di non perdere il balconcino, si è presentato come ologramma ahahahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

*Amadeus al TG1: "Irama è risultato negativo al tampone molecolare e la sua esibizione è stata spostata alla seconda serata, ma da protocollo sarà costretto a ritirarsi". 

Ricordiamo che, questo pomeriggio, un componente dello staff del cantante lanciato da Amici è risultato positivo al Covid-19.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Come previsto, Fiorello sta reggendo tutto. Vedremo ora che appare Ibra che succede.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Ma Ibra???


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Alle 22:00 il primo big. Anche quest'anno si chiuderà all'alba, in pratica...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Mammamia il carrello  .


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Esce la De Angelis!!!


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Esce la De Angelis!!!


Alla fin fine è bella solo di faccia. È meno alta di Amadeus. Normale diciamo.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Colapesce e Di Martino, già i nomi brrrrr.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Colapesce e Di Martino, già i nomi brrrrr.


Cacofonicissimi. Come pretendono di cantare contemporaneamente per tutta la canzone?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Colapesce e Di Martino quota fenomeno da baraccone tipo Stato Sociale o Achille Lauro. Almeno hanno scelto la pattinatrice  .


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

*Ecco Ibra!!!*


----------



## Hellscream (2 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Alla fin fine è bella solo di faccia. È meno alta di Amadeus. Normale diciamo.



Per me resta una gran figa


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2021)

Ibra.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2021)

Ecco Ibra, a parte tutto è comunque un trollone di prima categoria


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

*Ibra ad Amadeus: "Sul palco mi sento piccolo, ma rispetto a te sempre più grande".*


----------



## Zenos (2 Marzo 2021)

Che pena Ibra


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2021)

Si ma Ibra non guarda mai in camera


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2021)

sembra una parodia degli autogol


----------



## Lambro (2 Marzo 2021)

Mi imbarazzo da solo, mi autoimbarazzo per la sceneggiatina anni 80.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sembra una parodia degli autogol


Non si può vedere né sentire, mi vergogno per lui.


----------



## Zenos (2 Marzo 2021)

Ho cambiato canale. Ma cos'è sta pagliacciata?ma non si vergognano?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Per me resta una gran figa


Preferisco Miriam Leone  .


----------



## Theochedeo (2 Marzo 2021)

Eddai tranquillizzatevi, prendete le cose meno sul serio.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Ma che roba è? "Sesso ibuprofene". Livello scarsissimo quest'anno, come sempre dopotutto.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Preferisco Miriam Leone  .



Quella è fuori categoria dai


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quella è fuori categoria dai


Al liceo ne vedevo di più alte. Non dico che è brutta, ma è una di quelle che la vedi in faccia e dici "wow" poi nella realtà senza photoshop rimani un pò così  .


----------



## JoKeR (2 Marzo 2021)

Aiello ha fatto qualche bella canzone... 

Arsenico, il Cielo di Roma e altre..

Non mi piace Aiello ma questa qua fa pena proprio.... mamma mia


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

No il momento paracu.o con l'infermiera.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2021)

Che palle questa...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Ahahahah "Non mi aspettavo tutto questo". Allora che ti sei fotografata a fare? Ci prendono per scemi. Rispetto per gli operatori sanitari, come per tutti quelli che si dannano l'anima in SILENZIO, ma queste sceneggiate le odio, patetiche!


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

L'impressione comunque è quello di un Sanremo "poraccio". Ma probabilmente farà boom, visto che stanno tutti a casa. Mi aspettavo più spazio ad Ibrahimovic, invece lo hanno fatto uscire alle 22:00 passate, per uno sketch dimenticabile alla fin fine.


----------



## Lambro (2 Marzo 2021)

Speriamo che Ibra sia già tornato a letto, perchè il livello della sceneggiatina teatrale di basso livello è stata na roba bruttissima.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Ecco Fedez! Giuseppi Conte e le sue bimbe in ascolto.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ecco Fedez! Giuseppi Conte e le sue bimbe in ascolto.


Mahmood tra gli autori del testo.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Che schifo Fedez, pure con l'autotune. Testo originalissimo "mille mille spille spille".


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ecco Fedez! Giuseppi Conte e le sue bimbe in ascolto.


Che schifo di esibizione e che schifo di canzone. Mammamia...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

*Selvaggia Lucarelli su Twitter critica Ibrahimovic: "Ma perchè all'improvviso su Sanremo è calata questa atmosfera da spacco bottilia ammazzo familia?".*


----------



## Hellscream (2 Marzo 2021)

Ma come l'hanno conciata la Michelin? Mamma mia...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Orietta Berti! 

Edit: Ah no è la Bertè .


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'impressione comunque è quello di un Sanremo "poraccio". Ma probabilmente farà boom, visto che stanno tutti a casa. Mi aspettavo più spazio ad Ibrahimovic, invece lo hanno fatto uscire alle 22:00 passate, per uno sketch dimenticabile alla fin fine.



ma tornerà Ibra credo..


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma tornerà Ibra credo..


Si ovvio, però è uscito troppo tardi e non nel migliore dei modi.


----------



## Milo (2 Marzo 2021)

Si ma so l’11 un calciatore non ha orari precisi?


----------



## JoKeR (2 Marzo 2021)

Per quanto schifi il moralismo ed il politically correct, ho apprezzato la Bertà in versione femminista...

Borg gliene ha fatte di tutti i colori a questa... va bene che all'inizio lei era consenziente... ma poi la costringeva a fare di tutto.... e chissà quante ne ha prese...

Bona ora stacco, mi ha rotto... nessuna canzone decente.


----------



## Raryof (2 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che schifo Fedez, pure con l'autotune. Testo originalissimo "mille mille spille spille".



Ho sentito solo questa, una schifezza unica, ma cos'era? nelle recite scolastiche alla elementari cantano meglio.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> *Per quanto schifi il moralismo ed il politically correct, ho apprezzato la Bertà in versione femminista...*
> 
> Borg gliene ha fatte di tutti i colori a questa... va bene che all'inizio lei era consenziente... ma poi la costringeva a fare di tutto.... e chissà quante ne ha prese...
> 
> Bona ora stacco, mi ha rotto... nessuna canzone decente.


Non è una cosa nata oggi, sono anni che fa da paladina alla violenza contro le donne ed ha fatto pochi anni fa pure un concerto andato in tv con varie cantanti dedicato al tema. 

Festival deludente, c'è da dire che pure la prima dello scorso anno fu moscia con tanto di monologo della Jebreal. O entra Fiorello o il ritmo è scarso e funebre. L'assenza del pubblico si fa sentire e le scene con i carrelli a dare anche delle semplici buste sono deprimenti e imbarazzanti. Troppi richiami al periodo che stiamo vivendo.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Matano ora anche conduttore di speciali musicali, farà lo show della Bertè il 9 marzo, ora lo spot. Lo vogliono trasformare nel nuovo Giletti, che faceva sia informazione e sia cabaret.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Marzo 2021)

Ma le ha guardato il culo?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Ahahahaha Gazzè  . È tornato pure Ibra!


----------



## JoKeR (2 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non è una cosa nata oggi, sono anni che fa da paladina alla violenza contro le donne ed ha fatto pochi anni fa pure un concerto andato in tv con varie cantanti dedicato al tema.
> 
> Festival deludente, c'è da dire che pure la prima dello scorso anno fu moscia con tanto di monologo della Jebreal. O entra Fiorello o il ritmo è scarso e funebre. L'assenza del pubblico si fa sentire e le scene con i carrelli a dare anche delle semplici buste sono deprimenti e imbarazzanti. Troppi richiami al periodo che stiamo vivendo.



Si, infatti lei l'apprezzo perchè sa di cosa parla..

E poi musicalmente... era una fenomena.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Ma a Noemi che le hanno fatto? Che gnocca!


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma a Noemi che le hanno fatto? Che gnocca!



stavo pensando anche io! mi chiedevo se è sempre stata cosi e se mi ricordavo male..


----------



## Zenos (2 Marzo 2021)

A volte mi capita sul tubo qualche canzone dei festival degli anni 80-90 e mi chiedo dove abbiamo sbagliato...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stavo pensando anche io! mi chiedevo se è sempre stata cosi e se mi ricordavo male..


No no, era cicciottella ed aveva i capelli più rosso scuro. Anche la canzone è carina, una delle migliori al momento con quella di Gazzè.


----------



## Lambro (2 Marzo 2021)

edit ho sbagliato


----------



## Raryof (2 Marzo 2021)

Ho guardato 2 minuti, hai Fiorello a condurre Sanremo con Amadeus ma senza il pubblico, cioè non hai il pubblico a fare da spalla ad uno come Fiorello che vive di pubblico reale ma ci metti Amadeus come spalla o Ibra che è di ghiaccio, mai visto una roba più funerea di questa, anche il trash di mario de filippo prevede il pubblico, figuriamoci Sanremo.
Fiorello a condurre senza pubblico, incredibile.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Fiorello ed Amadeus sempre uno spettacolo insieme.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Marzo 2021)

Dice "salva Meitè" vero?


----------



## Lambro (2 Marzo 2021)

questa canzone un po' alla bowie di a.lauro mi piace


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Marzo 2021)

vi prego non piegatevi a guardare sto schifo. ne va della nostra dignità.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Marzo 2021)

mi stavo abbioccando poi per fortuna sono arrivati i maneskin. 

cmq per ora livello delle canzoni scarse, sarà che non sono proprio il mio genere, però di solito gli altri anni ne trovavo sempre almeno 4/5 che mi piacevano.


----------



## Raryof (3 Marzo 2021)

Sto ascoltando le canzoni su yt e ho visto quella di Noemi... ma che ha combinato?!?!!? un incrocio tra Miriam Leone e Annalisa, con un'ottima canzone, ascoltabile, pazzesca.
Ma è lei? la ricordavo più pienotta in viso..


----------



## Milo (3 Marzo 2021)

Ragazzi quella Matilda ha fatto una serie su Sky uno the undoing dove la uccidono, è una figa pazzesca


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Repubblica e Corsera hanno ricominciato a spiattellare ovunque quella macchietta di Lauro coi suoi deliri genderiani.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*Prima puntata senza botto: 8.363.000 spettatori pari al 46.6% di share. Anteprima (Sanremo Start) a 11.592.000 spettatori e 38.73% di share. 

Netto calo, rispetto allo scorso anno 10.058.000 spettatori pari al 52.2% di share e anteprima a 12.841.000 spettatori (43.96%).*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Prima puntata senza botto: 8.363.000 spettatori pari al 46.6% di share. Anteprima (Sanremo Start) a 11.592.000 spettatori e 38.73% di share.
> 
> Netto calo, rispetto allo scorso anno 10.058.000 spettatori pari al 52.2% di share e anteprima a 12.841.000 spettatori (43.96%).*


L'anno prossimo addio Amadeus. Vedrete che metteranno Cattelan, se il PD mantiene il controllo di Rai 1. Poi ci sarebbe il solito Carlo Conti, ma dubito che abbia voglia di fare un Festival in queste condizioni e dopo esserne uscito da trionfatore.

Amadeus penso che abbia sbagliato a giocarsi subito la carta Fiorello. Il primo anno avrebbe dovuto partire con un'altra spalla. La storia del Festival insegna che fare un festival uguale al precedente non paga. Carlo Conti, parlando dell'epoca recente, aveva la furbizia di fare un festival diverso dall'altro ed, infatti, gli ascolti erano sempre più alti e all'ultimo anno si è giocato la carta più forte (la De Filippi). Stasera rischia molto, visto che va in contemporanea con molte altre partite della serie A. C'è da dire che anche ieri, come lo scorso anno, era più un Amadeus-Fiorello show, che un festival della canzone. 

Tra l'altro leggo che c'è stato un calo dell'oltre il 9% nella fascia 65+. Effettivamente, il cast punta poco agli over ed anche questo ha penalizzato, visto che sono una fascia fondamentale per un programma di grande longevità come Sanremo. Infatti, lo scorso anno, il picco nella prima puntata fu l'ospitata di Al Bano e Romina Power.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (3 Marzo 2021)

A parte tutto senza pubblico un calo minimo negli ascolti era pur prevedibile


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

In ogni caso, la prima serata, canzoni a parte che ormai sono secondaria, a me è piaciuta, molto più della prima dello scorso anno che trovai deludente. Amadeus molto più sciolto e sicuro rispetto alla prima dello scorso anno e quando Fiorello ha imitato Todaro sono esploso  .

Ibrahimovic non ha lasciato il segno al momento, mi aspettavo fosse inserito di più, invece alla prima hanno puntato solo sulla De Angelis.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*Classifica giuria demoscopica prima serata: 1) Annalisa 2) Noemi 3) Fasma 4) Francesca Michielin e Fedez 5) Francesco Renga 6) Arisa 7) Maneskin 8) Max Gazzè 9) Colapesce Dimartino 10) Coma Cose 11) Madame 12) Ghemon 13) Aiello.*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*È ufficiale, Irama squalificato per la positività del suo collaboratore. Pertanto, il cantante è negativo ma è costretto ad una quarantena di dieci giorni, in quanto è positivo un suo contatto stretto.*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

La cover del nuovo album di Annalisa e la sua canzone, al momento prima in classifica tra i primi 13 big:


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

Sto seguendo la conferenza stampa. Toni molto freddi e stanno usando scuse per coprire il calo di ascolti, tipo "Più seguito nei target 15-24" o "Sanremo più social di sempre" LOL.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*Fasulo, vicedirettore Rai 1: "Achille Lauro stasera si esibirà con Claudio Santamaria e Francesca Barra".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*Fasulo: "Irama per regolamento dovrebbe ritirarsi, ma aspettiamo la comunicazione dell'ASL".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La cover del nuovo album di Annalisa e la sua canzone, al momento prima in classifica tra i primi 13 big:



Questa la ribalterei tutto il giorno.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*Amadeus: "Chiederò a tutti gli artisti in gara, se sono d'accordo di tenere in gara Irama mandando in onda i video delle prove generali".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus: "Chiederò a tutti gli artisti in gara, se sono d'accordo di tenere in gara Irama mandando in onda i video delle prove generali".*


Che imbarazzo di Festival.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*Amadeus: "Picco d'ascolti con Fiorello che canta 'Se stasera sono qui'". Intanto, lo showman si presenta in conferenza stampa.*


----------



## Hellscream (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La cover del nuovo album di Annalisa e la sua canzone, al momento prima in classifica tra i primi 13 big:



Che cover interessante


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

Sto Irama comunque è un altro accattone lanciato dalla De Filippi. Probabilmente lei, ha chiamato Amadeus e gli ha pregato di cambiare il regolamento. Incredibile il potere che ha questa qui.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*Amadeus: "Stasera il primo big si esibirà prima del nero (cioè il break pubblicitario n.d.r.)".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*Orietta Berti prima big ad esibirsi stasera!*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*Amadeus: "Su Irama potevamo pensarci prima, ma il regolamento è fermo al 15 febbraio ed abbiamo pensato che ora può succedere un'altra volta e anche in finale e non è giusto per gli artisti".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*Fiorello commosso mentre parla del periodo attuale: "Il fatto che i ragazzi, come mia figlia, si stiano abituando a stare al pc al posto di vivere la vita nell'età delle cose più belle che non tornano più, mi preoccupa e mi fa soffrire".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fiorello commosso mentre parla del periodo attuale: "Il fatto che i ragazzi, come mia figlia, si stiano abituando a stare al pc al posto di vivere la vita nell'età delle cose più belle che non tornano più, mi preoccupa e mi fa soffrire".*


Che dire, ha ragione. Fortunatamente, qualcuno dice le cose come stanno al posto di parlare di "nuova normalitahahahah". Ringrazio sempre dio, di non frequentare più la scuola dell'obbligo viste le mascherine obbligatorie.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*Amadeus contro lo spot della Liguria: "Battuta evitabile dire che ci si addormenta dopo la terza canzone".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*Un giornalista, in conferenza stampa, fa notare che il brano dei Maneskin sia simile ad FDT di Anthony Lazlo. Fasulo afferma che non ci sono state segnalazioni.*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*Pagelle de Il Fatto Quotidiano da parte di Giuseppe Candela: 8 ad Amadeus e Fiorello, 5 ad Ibrahimovic (il commento è "da rivedere"), 7,5 a Matilda De Angelis, 6 ad Achille Lauro (considerato "generico di David Bowie che scimmiotta Renato Zero con clip alla Celentano") 8 a Diodato, 9 a Loredana Bertè, mentre per l'infermiera Alessia Bonari "non servono voti, è la storia".*


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pagelle de Il Fatto Quotidiano da parte di Giuseppe Candela: 8 ad Amadeus e Fiorello, 5 ad Ibrahimovic (il commento è "da rivedere"), 7,5 a Matilda De Angelis, 6 ad Achille Lauro (considerato "generico di David Bowie che scimmiotta Renato Zero con clip alla Celentano") 8 a Diodato, 9 a Loredana Bertè, mentre per l'infermiera Alessia Bonari "non servono voti, è la storia".*



mamma mia il falso quotidiano...


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus contro lo spot della Liguria: "Battuta evitabile dire che ci si addormenta dopo la terza canzone".*



il bello è che è vero.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*Raffaello Tonon a Ore 14: "Ibrahimovic non mi è piaciuto, sembrava un gangster". Monica Leofreddi: "Un misto tra Celentano e De Luca". Valeria Marini: "Ibra mi ha ricordato Ibra e un pò 007". Vladimir Luxuria: "A me è piaciuto, perchè Sanremo deve accontentare tutti. Abbiamo avuto l'immagine del maschio alfa di Ibrahimovic e quella genderfluid di Achille Lauro che con le lacrime e sangue ha citato Winston Churchill".*


----------



## Goro (3 Marzo 2021)

C'è tutto lo star system filo-PD ammucchiato in poche serate, da segnare tutti i nomi per evitarli accuratamente in futuro in qualunque programma televisivo


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*Francesca Michielin e Fedez balzano in testa per la vittoria, secondo gli scommettitori. Seguono Annalisa e Noemi.*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Francesca Michielin e Fedez balzano in testa per la vittoria, secondo gli scommettitori. Seguono Annalisa e Noemi.*


Con tutti i soldi che fanno lui e la barbie, chissà quanti voti si comprano, ovvio che (stra)vincono. Fosse almeno bella la canzone e fosse almeno bravo lui. Leccapiedi come sono, avranno anche tutta la giuria e la sala stampa dalla loro parte ovviamente. Ah, tra gli scrittori del "brano" figura anche Mahmood un altro che piace assai in certi ambienti.


----------



## varvez (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Francesca Michielin e Fedez balzano in testa per la vittoria, secondo gli scommettitori. Seguono Annalisa e Noemi.*



Brano modesto, interAUTOTUNEpretazione scadente.
Personaggio social filo governativo (qualsiasi).

Candidato ideale


----------



## Raryof (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Francesca Michielin e Fedez balzano in testa per la vittoria, secondo gli scommettitori. Seguono Annalisa e Noemi.*



Uno schifo di canzone, assurda.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

Stasera Fausto Leali tra gli ospiti  . Strano che non ci siano polemiche a sinistra, per la presenza del razzistohne e fascistohne interprete di Angeli neg.ri e che ha insultato il fratello di Balotelli  .


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Marzo 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che cover interessante



Che topa assurda l'Annalisa


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*Famiglia Cristiana contro Achille Lauro: "Esibizione blasfema". Nel mirino del settimanale cattolico i riferimenti di Lauro alle statue della Madonna, alle lacrimazioni e al sacro cuore di Gesù.*


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Con tutti i soldi che fanno lui e la barbie, chissà quanti voti si comprano, ovvio che (stra)vincono. Fosse almeno bella la canzone e fosse almeno bravo lui. Leccapiedi come sono, avranno anche tutta la giuria e la sala stampa dalla loro parte ovviamente. Ah, tra gli scrittori del "brano" figura anche Mahmood un altro che piace assai in certi ambienti.



La canzone fa schifo. A livelli massimi. Per cui probabile vincerà.


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stasera Fausto Leali tra gli ospiti  . Strano che non ci siano polemiche a sinistra, per la presenza del razzistohne e fascistohne interprete di Angeli neg.ri e che ha insultato il fratello di Balotelli  .



Ma infatti, quanto è falsa e ipocrita la tv come i social? Quella melma fatta persona di Signorini lo crocifgge come fosse membro del ku klux klan, lo squalificano sapendo benissimo cosa pensasse realmente e chi fosse dando che è una persona di una certa età e che ha vissuto in un certo modo. Non lo invitano nemmeno nelle trasmissioni in quanto squalificati li trattano come assassini infierendoli ed emarginandoli. Però vengono chiamati dalla RAI in persona.
Che sistema ridicolo. Ma è Mediaset e gli autori di Canale 5 che fanno schifo più che altro


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

Una domanda: ma secondo voi Gaia, essendo un pò brasiliana la nazione della capoeira, si esibirà scalza? Io spero di sì. Madame non mi ha fatto impazzire, sembrano piedi da maschio e pure lei è lesbica da quanto ho capito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Famiglia Cristiana contro Achille Lauro: "Esibizione blasfema". Nel mirino del settimanale cattolico i riferimenti di Lauro alle statue della Madonna, alle lacrimazioni e al sacro cuore di Gesù.*



Sono loro stessi che danno sostegno a questi depravati con i nuovi dogmi progressisti bergogliani.
Enjoy.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

E come ogni anno, ci sono maledetti (nel vero senso del termine) che accostato quella feccia di Lauro ad un genio vero come David Bowie. Perchè?


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> E come ogni anno, ci sono maledetti (nel vero senso del termine) che accostato quella feccia di Lauro ad un genio vero come David Bowie. Perchè?


Quelli del Fatto QuotidiANO. Che hanno dato 5 ad Ibrahimovic ed hanno leccato il sedere all'infermiera dicendo che non merita il voto perchè "è storia". I soliti venduti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quelli del Fatto QuotidiANO. Che hanno dato 5 ad Ibrahimovic ed hanno leccato il sedere all'infermiera dicendo che non merita il voto perchè "è storia". I soliti venduti.



Io ho aperto adesso la pagina del Corriere della Sera e ho preso paura, con il faccione di questo pervertito in homepage grosso tutta la pagina.

Ok che il Covid comincia a stufare mediaticamente, ma nel mondo proprio non esistono notizie più interessanti di questo depravato?


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*Fiorello: "Il PD ce l'ha con me per la battuta su Zingaretti e la D'Urso. Ma che v'ha fatto la D'Urso?".*


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Francesca Michielin e Fedez balzano in testa per la vittoria, secondo gli scommettitori. Seguono Annalisa e Noemi.*



Non ho ascoltato tutte le canzoni. Quella di Michielin e Fedez mi è effettivamente piaciuta di più rispetto ad Annalisa (che adoro) e Noemi.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*Fiorello pro-vaccini: "Vacciniamoci tutti, così tutto questo finisce".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

Hanno tolto i carrelli, i fiori li consegna un uomo con i guanti. Meno male. Erano tristissimi.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

Vessicchio quest'anno già fuori, visto che dirigeva Elena Faggi tra i giovani che è stata eliminata ieri.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

*Amadeus: "Puntata di ieri di Sanremo, la più commentata di sempre sui social".*


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus: "Puntata di ieri di Sanremo, la più commentata di sempre sui social".*



Mi fanno ridere. Oggi un altro genio diceva Sanremo quest'anno record di giovani che lo seguono. Ma se siamo tutti chiusi in casa!


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mi fanno ridere. Oggi un altro genio diceva Sanremo quest'anno record di giovani che lo seguono. Ma se siamo tutti chiusi in casa!


Sono cose che vengono dette per coprire il calo di ascolti. Oggi il TG1: "11 milioni per Sanremo". Quando 11 milioni era l'anteprima, in realtà erano 8.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus: "Puntata di ieri di Sanremo, la più commentata di sempre sui social".*



Cravatta gialla ha fatto scuola.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus: "Puntata di ieri di Sanremo, la più commentata di sempre sui social".*



Una puntata qualunque del GF Vip provocava con un hashtag circa più di 80000 tweet, ed è un cesso di trasmissione che non guardava nessuno.

Il fatto che i social commentino la trasmissione non è certo indicativo di successo o qualità, anzi in genere il numeratore di tweet è un misuratore di fogna.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Cravatta gialla ha fatto scuola.


Questi sono i trucchetti che fa sempre la D'Urso, specie quest'anno che sta floppando con i suoi programmi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questi sono i trucchetti che fa sempre la D'Urso, specie quest'anno che sta floppando con i suoi programmi.



E' il trucchetto che usavano anche Conte o Casalino per giustificare il loro "consenso", quindi ci sono maestri di alto livello addirittura nella dimensione governativa


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

Bugo  . Se 20 anni fa si esibiva su quel palco uno che canta in quel modo, lo linciavano.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bugo  . Se 20 anni fa si esibiva su quel palco uno che canta in quel modo, lo linciavano.


Bel pezzo comunque. Però l'intonazione  .


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2021)

*Classifica giuria demoscopica big seconda serata:
1) Ermal Meta
2) Irama
3) Malika Ayane
4) Lo Stato Sociale
5) Willie Peyote
6) Gaia
7) Fulminacci
8) La Rappresentante di Lista
9) Extraliscio feat. Davide Toffolo
10) Gio Evan
11) Orietta Berti
12) Random
13) Bugo*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2021)

*Classifica provvisoria di tutti e 26 i big:
1) Ermal Meta
2) Annalisa
3) Irama
4) Malika Ayane
5) Noemi
6) Fasma
7) Francesca Michielin e Fedez
8) Lo Stato Sociale
9) Willie Peyote
10) Francesco Renga
11) Arisa
12) Gaia
13) Fulminacci
14) La Rappresentante di Lista
15) Maneskin
16) Max Gazzè
17) Colapesce Dimartino
18) Coma_Cose
19) Extraliscio feat. Davide Toffolo
20) Madame
21) Gio Evan
22) Orietta Berti
23) Random
24) Bugo
25) Ghemon
26) Aiello*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2021)

*Crollo di ascolti: seconda puntata a 7.586.000 spettatori e 42.1% di share. 

Scorso anno: 9.693.000 spettatori pari al 53.3% di share.*


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (4 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Classifica giuria demoscopica big seconda serata:
> 1) Ermal Meta
> 2) Irama
> 3) Malika Ayane
> ...



Signore liberaci dal mediocrissimo Ermal Meta.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2021)

Posso dire che Irama mi ha stupito? E non sono l'unico, visto che due anni fa ebbe una collocazione modesta e tutto d'un tratto, dopo essersi esibito per ultimo ed in registrata, arriva quasi primo. La sorpresa del Festival, per me. Ha fatto bene Amadeus a tenerlo.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2021)

*Stasera Achille Lauro porterà un quadro sul Pop, con Emma Marrone e Monica Guerritore.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2021)

*Tra poco terza puntata. Torna Ibrahimovic e ospite Mihajlovic, che canterà "Io vagabondo". La donna che affiancherà Amadeus sarà la top model Vittoria Ceretti.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2021)

Ma quest'anno non capita una qualche trashata come Morgan-Bugo per alzare l'audience?
Possibile che non abbiano preparato qualche scandalo, anche finto?

Fin dai tempi dei Sanremo di Baudo c'era la gente che si voleva suicidare dai loggioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2021)

c'è qualche gay trans o disadattato vario da far vincere quest'anno?


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma quest'anno non capita una qualche trashata come Morgan-Bugo per alzare l'audience?
> Possibile che non abbiano preparato qualche scandalo, anche finto?
> 
> Fin dai tempi dei Sanremo di Baudo c'era la gente che si voleva suicidare dai loggioni.



L'anno scorso la vicenda Morgan-Bugo era seria, non preparata, anche perché non ve ne era bisogno, fece record da sé


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2021)

Quest'anno, eccetto il solito trashone di Achille Lauro che tra l'altro non sta attirando così tanta attenzione, noto meno propaganda a sinistra con Fiorello che ha preso di mira il PD. Ieri peraltro si è vista una scena insolita di questi tempi, un uomo e una donna etero che si sono baciati  (Claudio Santamaria e Francesca Barra marito e moglie).


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2021)

A Fasma non funzionava l'autotune  .


----------



## gabri65 (4 Marzo 2021)

Certo Ibrahimovic a Sanremo e nessuna controparte, dà un'idea un po' fasciorazzista.

Potevano almeno invitare Lubamba, eh. Una esibizione vestito da tribale africano mentre balla e suona il tamburo intorno al pentolone ci stava bene.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Marzo 2021)

INNAMORATOOO SEMPRE DI PIùùùù 
IN FONDO ALL'ANIMA LA CURVA SUUUUUD


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo Ibrahimovic a Sanremo e nessuna controparte, dà un'idea un po' fasciorazzista.
> 
> Potevano almeno invitare Lubamba, eh. Una esibizione vestito da tribale africano mentre balla e suona il tamburo intorno al pentolone ci stava bene.



Ci voleva un bacio in bocca tra Ibra e Lukaku.
Amore gay interraziale e zingaro-tribale.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Marzo 2021)

Povero Ibra, Povero Milan, Poveri noi


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2021)

*Ibra si presenta in netto ritardo sul palco dell'Ariston: "C'è stato un incidente sull'autostrada, tre ore fermo, sono sceso dalla macchina ed ho chiesto il passaggio ad un motociclista diretto a Milano, che per me è andato a Sanremo". In studio è stato fatto vedere il video di Ibrahimovic che si filma in moto dietro il motociclista che gli ha offerto il passaggio.

Poi gioca con Amadeus: "Ieri non c'ero, perchè non siete venuti a casa mia? Quando Zlatan non va al Festival è il Festival che va da Zlatan. L'orchestra la vorrei in salotto, le ragazze con me. Achille Lauro? Nel garage a controllare le macchine, così i ladri hanno paura e non rubano".*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ibra si presenta in netto ritardo sul palco dell'Ariston: "C'è stato un incidente sull'autostrada, tre ore fermo, sono sceso dalla macchina ed ho chiesto il passaggio ad un motociclista diretto a Milano, che per me è andato a Sanremo". In studio è stato fatto vedere il video di Ibrahimovic che si filma in moto dietro il motociclista che gli ha offerto il passaggio.
> 
> Poi gioca con Amadeus: "Ieri non c'ero, perchè non siete venuti a casa mia? Quando Zlatan non va al Festival è il Festival che va da Zlatan. L'orchestra la vorrei in salotto, le ragazze con me. Achille Lauro? Nel garage a controllare le macchine, così i ladri hanno paura e non rubano".*


Ahahahahahah  .


----------



## Swaitak (4 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ibra si presenta in netto ritardo sul palco dell'Ariston: "C'è stato un incidente sull'autostrada, tre ore fermo, sono sceso dalla macchina ed ho chiesto il passaggio ad un motociclista diretto a Milano, che per me è andato a Sanremo". In studio è stato fatto vedere il video di Ibrahimovic che si filma in moto dietro il motociclista che gli ha offerto il passaggio.
> 
> Poi gioca con Amadeus: "Ieri non c'ero, perchè non siete venuti a casa mia? Quando Zlatan non va al Festival è il Festival che va da Zlatan. L'orchestra la vorrei in salotto, le ragazze con me. Achille Lauro? Nel garage a controllare le macchine, così i ladri hanno paura e non rubano".*



occhio ha offeso il ''Fluido'' , n'altra settimana di polemiche


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> occhio ha offeso il ''Fluido'' , n'altra settimana di polemiche



E ha anche parlato di ragazze da riempire il camerino, linguaggio da machista 

Twitter esplode in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2021)

*Amadeus rasa i baffi a Fiorello in diretta.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2021)

*Momento Ibrahimovic-Mihajlovic.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2021)

Gli Abbadeus  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2021)

La modella di stasera è uno spot all'anoressia...


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La modella di stasera è uno spot all'anoressia...



Dicono abbia 22 anni. Ne dimostra almeno 20 in più. Ossa per cani.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

*Ibra punzecchia i suoi compagni, mentre palleggia con il calciatore disabile Donato: "Passa meglio dei miei giocatori".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dicono abbia 22 anni. Ne dimostra almeno 20 in più. Ossa per cani.


È già sposata tra l'altro. Mah, vita da robot che non invidio.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ibra punzecchia i suoi compagni, mentre palleggia con il calciatore disabile Donato: "Passa meglio dei miei giocatori".*



Beh tra Leao, Krunic e Meitè


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

*Classifica cover: 
1 Ermal Meta – Caruso
2 Orietta Berti – Io che amo solo te
3 Extraliscio con Davide Toffolo – Medley Rosamunda
4 Willie Peyote – Giudizi universali
5 Arisa – Quando
6 Maneskin – Amandoti
7 Annalisa – La musica è finito
8 Max Gazzè – Del mondo
9 La rappresentante di lista – Splendido splendente
10 Ghemon – L’essere infinito
11 Lo stato sociale – Non è per sempre
12 Gaia – Mi sono innamorato di te
13 Irama – Cyrano
14 Colapesce – Dimartino – Povera patria
15 Fulminacci – Penso positivo
16 Malika Ayane – Insieme a te non ci sto più
17 Noemi – Prima di andare via
18 Madame – Prisencolinensinainciusol
19 Francesco Renga – Una ragione di più
20 Fasma – La fine
21 Francesca Michielin e Fede – E allora felicità
22 Aiello – Gianna
23 Bugo – Un’avventura
24 Gio Evan – Gli anni
25 Random – Ragazzo fortunato
26 Coma_Cose – Il mio canto libero

Classifica generale primi 10:
1 Ermal Meta
2 Annalisa
3 Willie Peyote
4 Arisa
5 Irama
6 Lo Stato Sociale
7 Malika Ayane
8 Extraliscio e Davide Toffolo
9 Orietta Berti
10 Maneskin*


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dicono abbia 22 anni. Ne dimostra almeno 20 in più. Ossa per cani.



Cioè oddio va bene tenersi in forma ma cosi anche no.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2021)

la miglior esibizione di ieri sera ma di gran distacco è stata *Agnelli + Maneskin*.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> la miglior esibizione di ieri sera ma di gran distacco è stata *Agnelli + Maneskin*.


Concordo, anche se bastavano i soli Maneskin, Agnelli è stato di troppo. 

Vergognoso invece Aiello, ha distrutto Gianna trasformandola in versione trap. Meriterebbe l'espulsione per questo oltraggio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo, anche se bastavano i soli Maneskin, Agnelli è stato di troppo.
> 
> Vergognoso invece Aiello, ha distrutto Gianna trasformandola in versione trap. Meriterebbe l'espulsione per questo oltraggio.



madò


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

*7.653.000 telespettatori con il 44.3% per la terza puntata.

Scorso anno: 9.836.000 spettatori e share del 54,5%.*


----------



## Lambro (5 Marzo 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> la miglior esibizione di ieri sera ma di gran distacco è stata *Agnelli + Maneskin*.



Ma per distacco proprio, sia per la citazione somma del grande GL Ferretti sia perchè dopo tanto trap rap prep si risente del ROCK in queste kermesse, sempre troppo assente.
Il loro pezzo poi mi piace molto, bravissimi, nulla di nuovo ma rockmetal di classe.
Complimenti anche a BonoVox Irama , Cyrano è sempre un bel sentire.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ma per distacco proprio, sia per la citazione somma del grande GL Ferretti sia perchè dopo tanto trap rap prep si risente del ROCK in queste kermesse, sempre troppo assente.
> Il loro pezzo poi mi piace molto, bravissimi, nulla di nuovo ma rockmetal di classe.
> Complimenti anche a *BonoVox Irama* , Cyrano è sempre un bel sentire.


----------



## Lambro (5 Marzo 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>



dalvivo era piu' somigliante, un po' lo scimmiotta anche nelle movenze se l'hai notato


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

Le mie preferite (in ordine alfabetico):
Annalisa
Arisa (ottima interpretazione)
Bugo (il pezzo è buono, la voce brrrrrr)
Irama (non mi piace lui in se, ma almeno ha portato qualcosa di insolito)
Maneskin (finalmente qualcuno che porta un pò di vero rock)
Max Gazzè
Noemi

Menzione speciale per Orietta Berti. Non è il mio genere, ma a voce dà le piste a tutti e gli applausi e il rispetto mostrato dall'orchestra lo dimostrano.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Marzo 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> la miglior esibizione di ieri sera ma di gran distacco è stata *Agnelli + Maneskin*.



Orrenda. Versione supertamarra e pomposissima di un pezzo che già di per sé mi sfracella i maroni.

Ieri sera ho visto robe che neppure alla sagra della pecora bollita a Cannalonga. 

Bugo e Fedez sono imbarazzanti, nel senso letterale che non si può non arrossire empaticamente guardandoli. Come bambini allo zecchino d'oro.

di quelli che ho visto ho apprezzato Irama, Bersani+Peyote (più per il pezzo in sé che per l'interpretazione, onesta ma conservativa) ed Extraliscio, il resto tra il sufficiente, il mediocre e il disastroso

Per non parlare dei problemi tecnici Rai...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Orrenda. Versione supertamarra e pomposissima di un pezzo che già di per sé mi sfracella i maroni.
> 
> Ieri sera ho visto robe che neppure alla sagra della pecora bollita a Cannalonga.
> 
> ...



ma si può -.-


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Marzo 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma si può -.-



ma davvero...


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

Il pezzo di Aiello in versione studio è un pò meglio, però resta quell'inascoltabile "Sesso Ibuprofene"  e soprattutto, il già citato "omicidio" a Gianna. Ma come ti permetti dico io?


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

I peggiori per me:
Fedez
Madame (canzone e piedi brutti)


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

Comunque in questi giorni due cose mi fanno ridere:

1) I bimbiminkia sui social, che molto probabilmente hanno conosciuto Loredana Bertè dal pezzo con i Boomdabash che parlano del suo ultimo singolo (una ca.ata) come chissà quale capolavoro. Si ripassassero un pò la storia di Loredana Bertè e magari pure di Mia Martini, che non gli farebbe male.

2) I GIORNALISTI, anzi giornalai, che parlano di delusione per Achille Lauro. Ma cosa si aspettavano da sto tizio? Qualcuno me lo spieghi. Roba da mani nei capelli. Facessero mea culpa piuttosto, visto che sono stati loro stessi a spacciarlo per artista, quando è un fenomeno da baraccone punto e basta.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

*Simona Ventura positiva al covid-19, come dichiarato da Amadeus in conferenza stampa. Salta la sua presenza nella serata finale di domani.

Amadeus: "Grazie a Dio sta bene. È un grande dolore per me. Lei è disperata, perchè ci teneva tanto".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

*Bookmakers: Ermal Meta favorito alla vittoria. Seconda Annalisa. Scende dal podio il duo Francesca Michelin e Fedez.*


----------



## Hellscream (5 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bookmakers: Ermal Meta favorito alla vittoria. Seconda Annalisa. Scende dal podio il duo Francesca Michelin e Fedez.*



Ma c'è un motivo concreto per cui non danno direttamente il premio a mr "viva i barconi" e ci risparmiamo ste altre due serate?


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma c'è un motivo concreto per cui non danno direttamente il premio a mr "viva i barconi" e ci risparmiamo ste altre due serate?


Per me vince uno tra Annalisa e Irama (quest'ultimo secondo me ha avuto uno "sprint" dopo la mancata squalifica).


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

Stime di Sanremo 2021 di Rai Pubblicità. Ok che c'è crisi, ma è semplicemente follia stimarlo a più dell'anno scorso, dove già fece ascolti bulgari:


----------



## Raryof (5 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me vince uno tra Annalisa e Irama (quest'ultimo secondo me ha avuto uno "sprint" dopo la mancata squalifica).




Può vincere Irama, ha un pezzo perfetto per l'Eurovision.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Può vincere Irama, ha un pezzo perfetto per l'Eurovision.


Vero. Una gran bella sorpresa. Spero che da questo Sanremo maturi musicalmente, è uno dei pochi usciti da quel letamaio della De Filippi ad avere una buona cultura cantautoriale italiana.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

*Stasera ospite anche l'attrice Matilde Gioli, che si esibirà con Alessandra Amoroso. Assieme faranno un omaggio ai lavoratori dello spettacolo.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Stasera ospite anche l'attrice Matilde Gioli, che si esibirà con Alessandra Amoroso. Assieme faranno un omaggio ai lavoratori dello spettacolo.*



Bella gnocca Matilde Gioli.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bella gnocca.


Concordo alla grande, mi arrapa malamente. Fossi stato in Doc, tra lei e l'ex moglie non avrei avuto dubbi . 

Ehm, non so se segui le fiction Rai  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo alla grande, mi arrapa malamente. Fossi stato in Doc, tra lei e l'ex moglie non avrei avuto dubbi .
> 
> Ehm, non so se segui le fiction Rai  .



No 

Però sì, è molto sensuale e arrapante. Ha qualcosina di Eva Green, una che mi fa letteralmente implodere gli ormoni con un solo sguardo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> occhio ha offeso il ''Fluido'' , n'altra settimana di polemiche





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E ha anche parlato di ragazze da riempire il camerino, linguaggio da machista
> 
> Twitter esplode in 3... 2... 1...



https://www.milanworld.net/sanremo-...ismo-omofobia-e-discriminazione-vt100671.html

TAAAAAC !!!!


----------



## Swaitak (5 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> https://www.milanworld.net/sanremo-...ismo-omofobia-e-discriminazione-vt100671.html
> 
> TAAAAAC !!!!



c'è una sequenza che manderebbe in Tilt l'intero PD: consegnagno i fiori a Sinisa, Fiorello farfuglia qualcosa tipo ''li diamo anche agli uomini tanto ormai siamo tutti fluidi '' e subito dopo Sinisa cede i fiori ad Ibra come a dire sono robe da femminuccia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> c'è una sequenza che manderebbe in Tilt l'intero PD: consegnagno i fiori a Sinisa, Fiorello farfuglia qualcosa tipo ''li diamo anche agli uomini tanto ormai siamo tutti fluidi '' e subito dopo Sinisa cede i fiori ad Ibra come a dire sono robe da femminuccia



Tranquillo, a loro non sfugge nulla! 
Nell'articolo di Repubblica oltre alle accuse a Ibra ci sono anche accuse a Fiorello e Amadeus per la scelta di consegnare i fiori alle donne, comportamento definito "stereotipato" e non di "parità di genere".


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, a loro non sfugge nulla!
> Nell'articolo di Repubblica oltre alle accuse a Ibra ci sono anche accuse a Fiorello e Amadeus per la scelta di consegnare i fiori alle donne, comportamento definito "stereotipato" e non di "parità di genere".


Strano che si siano dimenticate le battute di Fiorello sulla politica, tutte contro il PD ed il loro idolo Zingaretti. O hanno messo anche quelle? Non ho voglia di leggere l'"articoloh" di Repubblicah.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

Il fatto che Achille Lauro stia passando un pò in ombra nonostante i suoi siparietti, sta dando fastidio a certi giornalai  .


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

*La cantante Gaia è afona, ma lei rassicura i fan: "Sto assumendo flebo e cortisone. Stasera voglio spaccare tutto".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

*Amadeus a La Vita in Diretta: "Stasera Barbara Palombelli racconterà qualcosa riguardante il mondo femminile".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

*Fiorello a La Vita in Diretta: "Stasera io e Amadeus canteremo 'Siamo Donne'. Vi ricordate che l'anno scorso Amadeus era il testimonial del sessismo? Gli ho detto scegli una canzone per farti perdonare e gli ho dato un giorno di tempo per imparare la canzone".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

*Gaffe di Orietta Berti a La Vita in Diretta: "Mi piacerebbe duettare con Ermal Metal e i Naziskin".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Gaffe di Orietta Berti a La Vita in Diretta: "Mi piacerebbe duettare con Ermal Metal e i Naziskin".*



Pare che stasera verrà emesso un DPCM specifico per Orietta, esecuzione capitale.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Marzo 2021)

ho visto la prima serata ma non le seguenti...ho solo recuperato i video di Ibra e di Lauro

stasera come funziona? ci sono tutti i big?


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho visto la prima serata ma non le seguenti...ho solo recuperato i video di Ibra e di Lauro
> 
> stasera come funziona? ci sono tutti i big?


Si, tutti i big sia stasera che domani. Inoltre, stasera finale nuove proposte: se la giocano Gaudiano, Folcast, Wrongonyou e Davide Shorty.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

*Ibra e Amadeus al TG1!*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

*Ibrahimovic al TG1: "Oggi meno stress rispetto a ieri. Canterò ancora? Non si sa mai".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic al TG1: "Oggi meno stress rispetto a ieri. Canterò ancora? Non si sa mai".*


*Ancora Ibra: "La regola di stasera? Mi devono seguire e basta".*


----------



## __king george__ (5 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si, tutti i big sia stasera che domani. Inoltre, stasera finale nuove proposte: se la giocano Gaudiano, Folcast, Wrongonyou e Davide Shorty.



ok grazie

comunque mi sembra che Ibra ci stia prendendo gusto..lo vedo piu inserito e a suo agio...ora fa anche i collegamenti con il tg

spero di non vederlo tipo tra 1 mese ad Amici categoria canto..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2021)

*Beatrice Venezi, direttore d'orchestra, dà uno schiaffo al politically correct in diretta a Sanremo:

"Amadeus, non voglio essere chiamata 'direttrice'. Io sono un direttore d'orchestra. Conta solo il ruolo, la bravura, e la professionalità. E il mio ruolo ha un nome preciso.
Mi prendo le responsabilità per questa affermazione davanti a tutti."

Già arrivano critiche dai social.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Beatrice Venezi, direttore d'orchestra, dà uno schiaffo al politically correct in diretta a Sanremo:
> 
> "Amadeus, non voglio essere chiamata 'direttrice'. Io sono un direttore d'orchestra. Conta solo il ruolo, la bravura, e la professionalità. E il mio ruolo ha un nome preciso.
> Mi prendo le responsabilità per questa affermazione davanti a tutti."
> ...



Bella, brava e intelligente.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2021)

* Gaudiano vince le Nuove Proposte*


----------



## JoKeR (5 Marzo 2021)

Annalisa di gran lunga meglio stasera che in versione tette al vento dell'altro giorno..

Mi piace più il look da donna di stasera.

Ora posso cambiare canale...


----------



## Hellscream (5 Marzo 2021)

È arrivato il cyborg


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Beatrice Venezi, direttore d'orchestra, dà uno schiaffo al politically correct in diretta a Sanremo:
> 
> "Amadeus, non voglio essere chiamata 'direttrice'. Io sono un direttore d'orchestra. Conta solo il ruolo, la bravura, e la professionalità. E il mio ruolo ha un nome preciso.
> Mi prendo le responsabilità per questa affermazione davanti a tutti."
> ...


Sto Festival sta infastidendo parecchi radical chic. L'anno scorso Amadeus gli era andato un pò incontro, ma quest'anno sarà anche il governo che è cambiato, ci sono molti episodi controversi  .


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Gaudiano vince le Nuove Proposte*


Parliamone qui Gaudiano vince Nuove Proposte di Sanremo 2021


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sto Festival sta infastidendo parecchi radical chic. L'anno scorso Amadeus gli era andato un pò incontro, ma quest'anno sarà anche il governo che è cambiato, ci sono molti episodi controversi  .



Stanno compensando adesso con un gay pride sul palco, ovviamente opera del tizio da chiudere in garage.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

Che schifo Achille Lauro. Che poi oggi ha praticamente fatto quello che ha fatto lo scorso anno, non che gli altri quadri fossero capolavori, anzi è un'offesa all'arte chiamarli "quadri".


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> È arrivato il cyborg


Milfona  .


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

Sto pezzo di questa Rappresentante di Lista è uguale a quel pezzo di Kylie Minogue, Love At First Sight mi pare si chiamasse.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che schifo Achille Lauro. Che poi oggi ha praticamente fatto quello che ha fatto lo scorso anno, non che gli altri quadri fossero capolavori, anzi è un'offesa all'arte chiamarli "quadri".



Oltre all'arte stuprata, stupro anche alla povera bandiera italiana messa in mezzo a quell'orrore.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

*Il Giornale elogia Beatrice Venezi: "Calcia via il femminismo integralista".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale elogia Beatrice Venezi: "Calcia via il femminismo integralista".*



Ha colpito un sacco anche a me, e l'ha detto fregandosene di tutto e tutti.

Purtroppo stasera si è rovinata la carriera, ma onore a lei.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ha colpito un sacco anche a me, e l'ha detto fregandosene di tutto e tutti.
> 
> Purtroppo stasera si è rovinata la carriera, ma onore a lei.


Io in diretta non l'avevo preso così tanto come un intervento anti-femminista, visto che queste vogliono imporre la mascolinità nei nelle femmine, ma vedo che invece ha colpito nel segno  .


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2021)

Rosario Salerno e Amadeus Squillo  .


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

*Lo Stato Sociale fa propaganda anti-Trump. Durante la loro "Combat Pop", è apparso un uomo vestito come l'ex presidente USA con un componente della band che gli ha tirato una bastonata in testa e dopo di lui è uscito un altro vestito da pellerossa che sventolava la bandiera USA.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2021)

ho messo rai 1 per sbaglio e ho visto fiorello... ma come cavolo s'è conciato?
sembra una maschera di cera. io mi vergognerei a presentarmi così fa più ridere di berlusconi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Beatrice Venezi, direttore d'orchestra, dà uno schiaffo al politically correct in diretta a Sanremo:
> 
> "Amadeus, non voglio essere chiamata 'direttrice'. Io sono un direttore d'orchestra. Conta solo il ruolo, la bravura, e la professionalità. E il mio ruolo ha un nome preciso.
> Mi prendo le responsabilità per questa affermazione davanti a tutti."
> ...



Ecco un'altra che ha finito di lavorare. Complimenti per il coraggio comunque. 

A dire il vero "direttore" è un termine declinabile al femminile, comunque capisco il senso della sua "battaglia". Ormai si sta davvero esagerando con la scemenza di voler mettere al femminile anche termini che sono solo maschili per pura tradizione linguistica non certo per maschilismo. Ad esempio è ridicolo il termine "ministra" che non è mai esistito e per me mai esisterà.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

*Classifica sala stampa quarta serata:
1. Colapesce e Dimartino – Musica leggerissima
2. Maneskin – Zitti e buoni
3. Willie Peyote – Mai dire mai (La locura)
4. La rappresentante di lista - Amare
5. Ermal Meta – Un milione di cose da dirti
6. Noemi - Glicine
7. Arisa – Potevi fare di più
8. Irama – La genesi del tuo colore
9. Malika Ayane – Ti piaci così
10. Madame - Voce
11. Francesca Michielin e Fedez – Chiamami per nome
12. Orietta Berti – Quando ti sei innamorato
13. Coma Cose – Fiamme negli occhi
14. Max Gazzé – Il farmacista
15. Lo Stato Sociale – Combat Pop
16. Fulminacci – Santa Marinella
17. Annalisa - Dieci
18. Extraliscio e Davide Toffolo – Bianca luce nera
19. Ghemon – Momento perfetto
20. Gaia – Cuore amaro
21. Fasma - Parlami
22. Francesco Renga – Quando trovo te
23. Bugo – E invece sì
24. Gio Evan - Arnica
25. Aiello - Ora
26. Random – Torno a te

Classifica complessiva quarta serata:
1. Ermal Meta
2. Willie Peyote
3. Arisa
4. Annalisa
5. Maneskin
6. Irama
7. La rappresentante di lista
8. Colapesce e Dimartino
9. Malika Ayane
10. Noemi
11. Lo Stato Sociale
12. Orietta Berti
13. Extraliscio e Davide Toffolo
14. Max Gazzè
15. Fulminacci
16. Gaia
17. Francesca Michielin e Fedez
18. Madame
19. Fasma
20. Ghemon
21. Francesco Renga
22. Coma Cose
23. Gio Evan
24. Bugo
25. Random
26. Aiello*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Classifica sala stampa quarta serata:
> 1. Colapesce e Dimartino – Musica leggerissima
> 2. Maneskin – Zitti e buoni
> 3. Willie Peyote – Mai dire mai (La locura)
> ...


Sto Willie il Coyote rischia il colpaccio se finisce sul podio prima della finalissima a tre.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

*Quarta serata vista da 8.014.000 spettatori pari al 44.7% di share.

Scorso anno 9.504.000 spettatori e share al 53.3%.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

Annalisa comunque boicottata di brutto dalla sala stampa, forse per il suo passato ad Amici. Basti vedere l'applauso che fecero i giornalisti, quando al primo festival di Baglioni arrivò terza. Con questo regolamento non vincerà mai. Se la classifica rimane così, se la giocano Ermal Meta e Willy il coyote.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

*Anche Giorgia Meloni elogia Beatrice Venezi: "Ha liquidato, con una semplice frase, questa rincorsa confusa al politicamente corretto".*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

*Amadeus in conferenza stampa: "Non ci sarà l'Amadeus Ter, lo avevamo già deciso con Fiorello. Sono stati per me due Sanremo storici".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Annalisa comunque boicottata di brutto dalla sala stampa, forse per il suo passato ad Amici. Basti vedere l'applauso che fecero i giornalisti, quando al primo festival di Baglioni arrivò terza. Con questo regolamento non vincerà mai. Se la classifica rimane così, se la giocano Ermal Meta e Willy il coyote.



Troppo femminile e ragazza normale della porta accanto. Deve dichiararsi lesbica, Gretina, oppure schierarsi con più forza sui social contro i booooooooooomer.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Troppo femminile e ragazza normale della porta accanto. Deve dichiararsi lesbica, Gretina, oppure schierarsi con più forza sui social contro i booooooooooomer.


Può darsi  . Comunque dopo le vittorie di Marco Carta e Valerio Scanu con tanto di secondo posto del principe e protesta storica dell'orchestra, hanno cambiato i regolamenti. 

Basti vedere Alberto Urso lo scorso anno, stravotatissimo al televoto dove finì addirittura primo se non ricordo male e superboicottato dalla sala stampa che lo fece crollare agli ultimi posti. Una certa stampa per lo più di sinistra parte proprio prevenuta nei confronti dei "talenti" di Maria De Filippi, a volte anche a ragione eh, ma Annalisa è una delle poche che si salvano assieme a Irama che però è stato meno penalizzato, forse perchè sembra non essere più tanto favorito. 

Personalmente penso che faranno di tutto per portare in alto Ermal Meta e Willy il coyote, dopodichè per non permettere che il primo vinca ancora perchè sarebbe troppo, andranno tutti sul secondo che è molto ben apprezzato da certi ambienti visto che ha fatto pezzi come questo.





P.S: Questa crescita di consensi per Willie Peyote, ricorda molto quella di Mahmood a Sanremo di due anni fa che poi vinse, per non dire in misura maggiore.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus in conferenza stampa: "Non ci sarà l'Amadeus Ter, lo avevamo già deciso con Fiorello. Sono stati per me due Sanremo storici".*


Cattelan nemmeno quotato. Spero che ci sia un cambio dirigenziale subito che ribalti le cose, anche se penso proprio che nessuno oltre lui vorrà farlo.

Potrebbero fare Cattelan conduttore con Enrico Ruggeri direttore artistico, almeno non ci troveremo un cast di soli trapper e schifezze varie.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cattelan nemmeno quotato. Spero che ci sia un cambio dirigenziale subito che ribalti le cose, anche se penso proprio che nessuno oltre lui vorrà farlo.
> 
> Potrebbero fare Cattelan conduttore con Enrico Ruggeri direttore artistico, almeno non ci troveremo un cast di soli trapper e schifezze varie.



Dipende sempre da che governo ci sarà, la linea editoriale-artistica di Sanremo e la classe politica dirigente viaggiano di pari passo.

In teoria potrebbe anche esserci campagna elettorale nella primavera 2022, quindi potrebbero scatenarsi con un festival alla Fazio.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

*Simona Ventura su Rai 2 dalla Perego: "Ho solo un piccolo raffreddore. Giovedì ero negativa, venerdì mattina per scelta mia ho fatto un tampone per controllo e sono risultata positiva".*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dipende sempre da che governo ci sarà, la linea editoriale-artistica di Sanremo e la classe politica dirigente viaggiano di pari passo.
> 
> In teoria potrebbe anche esserci campagna elettorale nella primavera 2022, quindi potrebbero scatenarsi con un festival alla Fazio.


Il cambio dirigenziale avverrà a breve. Ho fatto pure un topic stamattina Tajani (FI): "Rinnovare governance Rai"   . Secondo me, Rai 1 tornerà alla Lega.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Simona Ventura su Rai 2 dalla Perego: "Ho solo un piccolo raffreddore. Giovedì ero negativa, venerdì mattina per scelta mia ho fatto un tampone per controllo e sono risultata positiva".*


Al 90% falsa positiva, se ha fatto il molecolare.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

*Fedez durante una conversazione con Luis Sal su instagram: "Mi piacerebbe duettare con Orietta Berti. Sono sorpreso dell'undicesimo posto, ma siamo messi di m...a in classifica. Ho realizzato interviste per leccarei il c..o ai giornalisti che votano".*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fedez durante una conversazione con Luis Sal su instagram: "Mi piacerebbe duettare con Orietta Berti. Sono sorpreso dell'undicesimo posto, ma siamo messi di m...a in classifica. Ho realizzato interviste per leccarei il c..o ai giornalisti che votano".*


Sto scemo si è giocato definitivamente la vittoria. Meglio così, pezzo orrendo e mi stupisco come la Michielin, che vocalmente non è da buttare, si riduca a fare i pezzi con questo qui.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

*Stanno facendo discutere le affermazioni su Facebook del chirurgo plastico Marco Moraci, marito di Veronica Maya: "Più che il Festival di Sanremo è un gaypride, una volta Sanremo era l'occasione per le famiglie italiane per riunirsi e guardare la bella sana musica italiana, dove le canzoni avevano testi ricchi di valori come l'amore. Stasera (cioè ieri n.d.r.) ho cercato di spiegare ai miei figli cosa fosse Achille Lauro, ho preferito cambiare canale".*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

*Selvaggia Lucarelli esprime la sua indignazione con un articolo su TPI: "È il Festival dei maschi. Ieri c'è stato un clima storto. Barbara Palombelli disastrosa, ha fatto un monologo imbarazzante sulle donne. Fiorello ha dileggiato questioni serie come il bodyshaming ed il sessismo e una brava direttrice d'orchestra come Beatrice Venezi ci tiene ad essere chiamata direttore, perchè 'le professioni hanno un nome'. Si dice direttore, perchè prima le direttrici non esistevano e al massimo le donne potevano lucidare il violoncello con un panno caldo. È una di quelle per cui il femminismo è una cosa ideologica".*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

*Ibra ad Amadeus: "Ho fatto una formazione. In attacco Zlatan ed Ibra, Fiorello a centrocampo perchè è il fantasista, difesa tutta l'orchestra perchè ha difeso la forza della musica. Amadeus tu in porta. Se non ti piace, vai in panchina, sennò vai in tribuna, altrimenti vai a casa. Giovanna ti ha già messo in panchina secondo me, allora ti metto portiere. Achille Lauro? Stopper, perchè gli avversari hanno paura di lui e gli stanno lontano".
Amadeus lo riprende per gioco ed Ibra risponde: "No ma Achille Lauro è simpatico, volevo anche scambiare la maglia con lui, ma non posso. È sempre nudo!".*


----------



## Milo (6 Marzo 2021)

Mezz’ora per sta mummia, ma cosa si fumano???


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2021)

Ho messo su Rai 1. Ho visto la Botteri ed ho ricambiato immediatamente canale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ho messo su Rai 1. Ho visto la Botteri ed ho ricambiato immediatamente canale.



Hai fatto bene, ha cercato di far commuovere citando Wuhan e il discorso di Xi Jinping ai cinesi... roba da matti.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hai fatto bene, ha cercato di far commuovere citando Wuhan e il discorso di Xi Jinping ai cinesi... roba da matti.



Quella che ha lasciato gli Usa in lacrime (quando è stato eletto Trump) per andare a fare l'inviata in Cina. LOL


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2021)

Ecco sto mostro. Madonna quant'è brutto. Sta meglio mascherato...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2021)

*Amadeus: "Achille Lauro anche domani a Domenica in, dove presenterà un quadro dedicato, appunto, a Domenica in".*


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2021)

Comunque alla fine Achille Lauro stasera mi è piaciuto, e alla fine nei giorni scorsi ho visto troppo accanimento. Qualche critica ci sta ma dai non esageriamo.

Lo dico io che son cattolico tradizionalista eh


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2021)

Ed ecco adesso entra in scena l'altra bisessuale fluida.

Tutti in fila, bello spettacolo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco sto mostro. Madonna quant'è brutto. Sta meglio mascherato...



Anche il sangue adesso si sdogana sul palco, schifo vomitevole.

Come se fosse Walking Dead.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche il sangue adesso si sdogana sul palco, schifo vomitevole.



Ho cambiato bestemmiandogli contro


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2021)

Grandissimo Tomba. Ignorante come una pigna. Una boccata di normalità va...


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grandissimo Tomba. Ignorante come una pigna. Una boccata di normalità va...



Ahahahahahhaaha numero uno


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Comunque alla fine Achille Lauro stasera mi è piaciuto, e alla fine nei giorni scorsi ho visto troppo accanimento*. Qualche critica ci sta ma dai non esageriamo.
> 
> Lo dico io che son cattolico tradizionalista eh


Proprio per questo non è piaciuto, non è riuscito ad indignare abbastanza i conservatori come te, che vedo che l'hanno perfino apprezzato, e molti sinistroidi si sono incavolati per questo. Infatti, su twitter ho letto giornalisti che hanno detto che il "quadro" migliore è stato quello di ieri solo perchè si è baciato il tizio. Incredibile comunque che ci sia gente che si metta a parlare di Lauro prendendolo sul serio. È un trashone buono per i programmi della D'Urso. È un clown, come ha detto su di lui il grande Renato Zero che, probabilmente, ne ha avute le palle piene di sentirsi paragonato a lui. Come paragonare Freddie Mercury a Malgioglio proprio...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Infatti, su twitter ho letto giornalisti che hanno detto che il "quadro" migliore è stato quello di ieri solo perchè si è baciato il tizio.



Beh dai, per fare più di quello che hanno fatto si dovrebbero inchiappettare in diretta TV...
Se per loro non è abbastanza cambino pure su Pornotube gay...


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Proprio per questo non è piaciuto, non è riuscito ad indignare abbastanza i conservatori come te, che vedo che l'hanno perfino apprezzato, e molti sinistroidi si sono incavolati per questo. Infatti, su twitter ho letto giornalisti che hanno detto che il "quadro" migliore è stato quello di ieri solo perchè si è baciato il tizio. Incredibile comunque che ci sia gente che si metta a parlare di Lauro prendendolo sul serio. È un trashone buono per i programmi della D'Urso. È un clown, come ha detto su di lui il grande Renato Zero che, probabilmente, ne ha avute le palle piene di sentirsi paragonato a lui. Come paragonare Freddie Mercury a Malgioglio proprio...



E' un travestito, nel vero senso del termine. E' il nulla assoluto e per essere qualcosa ha bisogno di assumere altre forme.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2021)

Strano comunque che i programmi Rai non parlino delle punzecchiate tra Ibra e Travione Lauro. Sarebbe stato materiale per alzare gli ascolti per sti programmetti gossippari e al Festival stesso, mah.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2021)

Ahahahahah andate a vedere l'homepage di Repubblica per il travione!

Ricordo una gigantografia simile solo per la caduta delle torri gemelle o l'attentato al Bataclan.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah andate a vedere l'homepage di Repubblica!
> 
> Ricordo una gigantografia simile solo per la caduta delle torri gemelli o l'attentato al Bataclan.


Sono tentativi disperati. La verità è che il loro idolo quest'anno non ha lasciato il segno (nel senso mediatico, visto anche il poco entusiasmo che ha caratterizzato proprio l'intero festival) e finirà presto nel posto da dove viene: il nulla. Entro due anni, se non di meno, farà l'opinionista o il concorrente nei reality di canale 5.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2021)

Figurati se non gli facevano cantare Stella Stai

"Un pò gay"...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2021)

*Ibrahimovic saluta Amadeus e Fiorello e regala loro le maglie del Milan con scritto rispettivamente "Amadeus 21" e "Fiorello 21".

Amadeus e Fiorello: "Quando un campione ti regala una maglia, di qualunque colore essa sia, va presa"

Ibrahimovic: "Faccio gli auguri di compleanno a mio figlio Vincent che compie 13 anni".

Fiorello: "Quando penso ad 'Achille Lauro in garage' rido ancora"*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *
> Fiorello: "Quando penso ad 'Achille Lauro in garage' rido ancora"*


Ahahahahahah Achille Lauro esce letteralmente a pezzi dal festival. Ibra king! Delirio di repubblica a breve, nemmeno quotato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2021)

Grande Fiorello, altra stoccata.

Annalisa sul palco dopo le mostruosità di prima sembra quasi irreale, ormai la fi*a è roba di nicchia.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2021)

*Achille Lauro si presenta in veste "normale" e prima di presentare Lo Stato Sociale: "Ringrazio il Festival, che mi ha dato l'opportunità di esprimermi liberamente. La musica non è anche intrattenimento, ma è fatta anche per dare messaggi. Io mi sono fatto scivolare gli insulti addosso, ma c'è chi non ci riesce".

*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2021)

Sti Stato Sociale sono un altro gruppetto, che ha bisogno di fare sceneggiate per attirare l'attenzione. Sceneggiate di sinistra ovviamente, come la bastonata al finto Trump di ieri. Facessero almeno ridere, sono degli spocchiosi montati di testa.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2021)

Io vado a letto, continuo a vedere ma non potrò usare il pc. Aggiornate voi su quello che succede e chi vince. Grazie della vostra presenza, anche quest'anno un grande successo il topic sul festival "più social di sempre"  .


----------



## __king george__ (7 Marzo 2021)

stasera Lauro ha spaccato alla grande...anche le altre sere ma stasera (e la prima) si è superato per me

"Tu sei Lucifero,si,vestita con orli e perle
Tu ti incateni in mezzo al fuoco e dici "Viemmi a prende"

il momento con gli insulti farà la storia del festival 

con le voci campionate dei vari Gasparri,Red Ronnie,Selvaggia Lucarelli e molti altri

'******'
'blasfemo'
'inutile'
'tossico'
'fa schifo'
'non comprerei mai un suo disco'
'banale'
'deviato'

e tanti altri che non ricordo...ne ha messi troppi

qualcuno stia con questi professori comunisti e/o fascisti vista mare se vuole..io preferisco schierarmi con l'artista..vista fuoco

ps:con renato zero c'entra poco o nulla..è molto piu simile a Marilyn Manson al limite...il Manson fine anni 90...quello di Mechanical Animals per intendersi..e al primo Bowie del quale anche Manson è figlioccio..alla fine è simile semplicemente a se stesso.. come tutti..


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2021)

Classifica

Alla finalissima: Ermal Meta, Fedez-Michelin, Maneskin


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Classifica
> 
> Alla finalissima: Ermal Meta, Fedez-Michelin, Maneskin



4. Colapesce Dimartino

5. Irama

6. Willie Peyote

7. Annalisa

8. Madame

9. Oretta Berti

10. Arisa

11. La rappresentante di Lista

12. Extraliscio feat Toffolo

13. Lo Stato Sociale

14. Noemi

15. Malika Ayane

16. fulminacci

17. Max Gazzè

18. Fasma

19. Gaia

20. Coma_Cose

21. Ghemon

22. Francesco Renga

23. Gio Evan

24. Bugo

25. Aiello

26. Random


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2021)

Premio Critica Mia Martini a Willy Peyote, Premio critica Lucio Dalla a Colapesce Dimartino. Premio Sergio Bardotti a Madame


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2021)

Premio Giancarlo Bigazzi a Ermal Meta


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2021)

Terzo Ermal Meta


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2021)

*vince maneskin*


----------



## Lambro (7 Marzo 2021)

Bel pezzo rock, nulla di clamoroso ma se non altro si sente qualcosa di simile finalmente, si vede che gli unici a stare svegli e a telefonare sono stati i non più giovani rokkettari. Ieri grande esibizione della Vanoni, 86 anni,è stata fantastica. La canzoncina che rimane in testa è quella di Colapesce e l'altro, ma anche i Naziskin hanno un ritornello che rimane.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Marzo 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Bel pezzo rock, nulla di clamoroso ma se non altro si sente qualcosa di simile finalmente,* si vede che gli unici a stare svegli e a telefonare sono stati i non più giovani rokkettari.* Ieri grande esibizione della Vanoni, 86 anni,è stata fantastica. La canzoncina che rimane in testa è quella di Colapesce e l'altro, ma anche i Naziskin hanno un ritornello che rimane.


Pino Scotto che fonde i call center ahahaha..


----------

